# Lautsprecher von Kopfhörer trennen

## Shakreo

Hallo,

ich habe letztens meine Kopfhörer in meinem Notebook eingesteckt um darüber Musik zu hören. Dass Problem ist allerdings, dass ich trotzdem noch Ton auf den normalen Lautsprechern habe, was ja eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Meine Soundkarte:

```
lspci | grep audio

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
```

Unter Debian usw... hat das bisher immer funktioniert, ohne irgendetwas einzustellen.

Habt ihr irgendeine Idee, wie man das Problem lösen könnte?

MfG

Shakreo

----------

## Erdie

Hast du den Kopfhörer vor dem Hochfahren des System eingesteckt? Bei mir ist es so: Wenn ich den Kopfhörer eingesteckt habe und dann den Rechner hochfahre, kommt auch was aus dem Lautsprechern. Wenn dann den Stecker einmal rausziehe und wieder reinstecke, dann sind die Lautsprecher aus.

-Erdie

----------

## py-ro

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das oben angegeben wohl eher der Soundchip auf deiner Grafikkarte ist, für die HDMI Ton ausgabe. 

Schaumal welche Sounkarte du wirklich drinne hast, bei einigen kann man das wohl per Parameter eisntellen.

Py

----------

## Shakreo

Ich habe den Kopfhörer immer nach dem hochfahren eingesteckt.

Sorry hatte ausversehen das falsche kopiert.

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Das ist meine Soundkarte^^

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast du mit alsamixer mal versucht die Ausgänge zu verstellen?

----------

## Shakreo

Ja, sobald ich die Lautsprecher mute, sind auch die Kopfhörer gemutet

----------

## Phollux

Hi,

dann versuch es doch mal durch das Hinzufügen des Eintrages

```
options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=lenovo
```

in die Datei /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.

----------

## Shakreo

Sorry für die späte Antwort, hatte kaum Zeit wieder hier rein zu schauen.

Der Eintrag hat auch nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Alanceil

Benutzt du zufaellig einen Mac ? Ich muss dafuer meinem snd-hda-intel den Parameter model=mbp3 mitgeben (modprobe snd_hda_intel model=mbp3). Dann kann ich im Alsamixer ganz rechts den Eintrag 'Speaker' stumm schalten, um meinem Laptop leise zu bekommen.

----------

## Shakreo

Nein ich habe keinen Mac. 

Ich habe einfach trotzdem mal die Option ausprobiert, es zeigt aber keine Veränderung.

----------

## ScytheMan

naja dann sag uns doch am besten einfach mal was du für einen laptop hast.

model=mobile wär evtl. auch noch nen versuch wert.

----------

## Shakreo

Ich habe das Notebook von One.de C5070

Ich werde die andere Option nacher mal probieren

----------

## Gibheer

kannst du bitte mal die Ausgabe von grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 posten?

Denn diese Ausgabe ist entscheidend dafuer, welche Option uebergeben werden muss. Mehr dazu hier

----------

## Shakreo

```
localhost daniel # grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0

Codec: Motorola Si3054
```

Motrola kommt mir gerade ein bisschen komisch vor, ich habe allerdings auch codec#1 in diesem Ordner

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#1
> 
> Codec: Realtek ALC883

 

die Option Mobile funktioniert ebenfalls nicht. Welche ich nehmen muss, kann ich aus diesem Link nicht ganz herauslesen.

Was mir aber auch gerade aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich Headphone im alsamixer mute trotzdem Ton aus meinen Kopfhörern kommt.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Shakreo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost daniel # grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0
> 
> ...

 

Evtl. kommt das von so einer USB-Soundkarte, die speziell für Motorola Handys sind, wer weiß.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Shakreo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> localhost daniel # grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0
> 
> ...

 

ich vermute mal, das es sich hierbei um das modem handelt, welches im notebook vermutlich eingebaut ist.

----------

## Gibheer

Entschuldigung, da hat sich wohl was an der Doku geaendert  :Rolling Eyes:  Hab da schon so lange nicht mehr reingeschaut.

Allerdings steht hier der ALC883 drin.

Ich weiss nur nicht, welches Model du nehmen musst. Da hilft wahrscheinlich nur durchprobieren. Bei mir werkelt ein AD1984A und ich musste 3stack nehmen, obwohl das eigentlich hinten und vorne nicht passt. Allerdings kann ich jetzt Kopfhoehrer und Lautsprecher getrennt steuern  :Very Happy: 

Viel Glueck, dass das richtige Model dabei ist.

----------

## Shakreo

hm... muss ich da i-was bestimmtes machen, noch zusätzlich?

Ich habe die Module jetzt nacheinander mit verschiedenen Optionen eingebunden und nebenher Musik laufen gehabt und am alsamixer herumgespielt. Nichts hat funktioniert.

----------

## Gibheer

Du musst jedes mal alsa anhalten, das Modul entladen, das Modul mit dem neuen Parameter starten, alsa wieder anschalten (wenn das auch nicht geht, vllt noch die config loeschen) und dann muesste je nach Modul eigentlich eine andere alsamixeranzeige kommen.

----------

